# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >    Might be fun on the beach....

## NYCFred

Might be fun on the beach....

----------


## andynap

Only takes 100 yoyos buying 100 copies each. I am sure she didn't write it -  would have broken Spellcheck otherwise.  :thumbdown:

----------


## MIke R

yes but in the land of people with brains, common sense, and a higher standard i.e. New England...if my shop is any indication..I got three in..still got three in...and I ve had quite the diverse customer base in here this week with foliage at peak ...Europeans..Americans from all over.....sold a few of Teddys books though..and Patrick Swayze's book

and keep in mind in this part of the world we like our women feminine when they want/need to be, but outdoorsy, hearty, and not so "chicky" the rest of the time..sort of like Palin is....but even with that going for her..we don't have much use for her up here..


that being said, I still would love to do a pub crawl with her..I'll bet it would be a hoot

----------


## Jeanette

> yes but in the land of people with brains, common sense, and a higher standard i.e. New England...
> 
> and keep in mind in this part of the world we like our women feminine when they want/need to be, but outdoorsy, hearty, and not so "chicky" the rest of the time..sort of like Palin is....but even with that going for her..we don't have much use for her up here..
> 
> 
> that being said, I still would love to do a pub crawl with her..I'll bet it would be a hoot



And I thought the most offensive thing on the forum today was your post about massages with happy endings, but you just proved me wrong...

Anybody with "brains, common sense and higher standards" would never write anything as offensive as "_and keep in mind in this part of the world we like our women feminine when they want/need to be, but outdoorsy, hearty, and not so "chicky" the rest of the time...sort of like Palin is....but even with that going for her..we don't have much use for her up here."_

Why is Neanderthal the first word that comes to mind at the moment?

When the National Organization for Women finishes with Letterman, they apparently need to make a trip to New Hampshire.

----------


## MIke R

thank you...Im glowing from the compliment...

----------


## Jeanette

> thank you...Im glowing from the compliment...



You are welcome.  I aim to please.

----------


## MIke R

I can see that

----------


## andynap

> When the National Organization for Women finishes with Letterman, they apparently need to make a trip to New Hampshire.



Am I wrong or were they not against Palin?

----------


## Jeanette

My comment was in NO way a defense of of Sarah Palin.  My comment was in response to somebody writing about how they like their "women" up there.

You are absolutely correct. NOW had little tolerance for Palin, and for good reason. They did not feel that Palin was an advocate for women's rights.  

Here's the NOW press release from when Palin was announced as McCain's running mate.  Ouch!

Not Every Woman Supports Women's Rights

----------


## MIke R

so you dont have a tendency as to how you like your men??..no leanings  towards a particular type of man, one way or another??.....funny, I passed that comment on to four women I know well last night, of three completely different age groups, and none of them found that comment the slightest bit offensive at all...

go figure

----------


## MIke R

guess when I have the time I'll have to dig through the posts in here about gendarmes and the like...LOL

----------


## Jeanette

Dearest Mike,

I certainly have my taste in men, but I would not broadly generalize how we like our men "down here."  

My gendarme comment from a few months ago, was simply appreciating a picture of a beautiful man.  After I posted that, I got a hysterical response from a Gendarme captain who told me that Gendarmes were 100% French government property and not exportable.  A girl can dream, can't she?

----------


## MIke R

yeah lets not forget the...who was it??..Daniel Craig???... comments too....LOL

the point is, unlike you, I take *NO* offense in those comments whatsover...we are human..we have a bias...genetic selection and all that good stuff...we like what we like...there is no sexism in that!...there is only sexism if we demand that our women are a particular way when it goes against their grain of who they are....I can guarantee you the women up here would rather be on a ski slope, or out in the woods, or  out on a lake, way more than at a wine tasting event, or a fashion show,...and they feel that way  all on their own without any badgering or cajoling from their men...take that to the bank..and thats why men like me are here...because thats the kind of women we like

and the women I hang around with at least, would find my comment way more humorous than offensive

and to call a man who does *all* the laundry, *all* the grocery shopping, *all* the cooking, most of the housework, most of the kid schleping, and who has happily given up the bread winner title to his wife, years ago, and has raised one strong, independent, confident woman and is in the process of raising another one the same way....Neanderthal?? ( I would have preferred Cromagnon )...is just downright laughable....


and geez i said I would do a pub crawl with her anyday..does that not count for something???>.LOL

----------


## andynap

> and geez i said I would do a pub crawl with her anyday..does that not count for something???>.LOL



 :thumbdown: 
Now THAT bothered *me*.

----------


## MIke R

oh come on Andy...if nothing else...she would be fun to drink with...she brings a certain element of renegade with her that would be fun...dumb as a box of nails...but fun

----------


## andynap

Yep- she could do weather reports for you.

----------


## tim

Mes amis,

I'm assuming that when you call Sarah Palin dumb you mean that she's dumber than you are.  I'm honored to have such wise friends.... :)

----------


## andynap

Tim- of course.  :cool:

----------

